# Famous historical figures...



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2016)

That reminds me. Have I mentioned my Vlad the Impala joke recently?


----------



## KateR (Oct 1, 2016)

Love that one Alan.


----------

